# stupid offset to adapter/spacer question



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

does a spacer/adapter add or subtract to the et of the wheels... ie... a et 41 wheel w/a like a 20 mm adapter/spacer make the wheel a et 21 or 61... so in general will i be able to run 16 x7.5 et 41 16 x 8.5 et 40 wheels?

wheels in question










manaray wheels


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

would make it an et 21


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

sikknasty28 said:


> would make it an et 21


thank you :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Never really thought of it like that, but I can see where you are coming from.

When you add width (spacer/adapter) you subtract from the overall offset so to speak.

ET41 wheel + 20mm adapter = ET21 final offset.


----------

